# Photo Sizing



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a load of pics I have transferred from a camera phone for someone.

However they were took at 120 x 128 dpi!

When I increase size they obviously blur.

Is there any way I can make them bigger & improve quality?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Maybe you could try a "sharpen edges" filter if you have photoshop or something of the kind, but otherwise, I don't think you can improve the resolution of any picture beyond its original resolution. I believe special government services (MI5,...) have special software to extrapolate and simulate larger resolution of pictures, mainly for identification purposes, but there's no magical solution


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> Maybe you could try a "sharpen edges" filter if you have photoshop or something of the kind, but otherwise, I don't think you can improve the resolution of any picture beyond its original resolution. I believe special government services (MI5,...) have special software to extrapolate and simulate larger resolution of pictures, mainly for identification purposes, but there's no magical solution


 I doubted it as well Pieter. Thanks


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Maybe you'll find some ex-cia employees here or on the dark side!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You can't put back what isn't there in the first place Paul, sorry.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

i try to explain this to the mrs, she watches a lot of those high tech drama shows where the fbi agent asks the computer geek to zoom in on a cctv image to a tiny blured face in the background and low and behold they enhance it in so much detail they can see every wrinkle on the guys face!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, same old story. Motor drive at 5fps at night with no flash.
















Blair Witch project with camcorder batteries that never run down.
















Ain't TV wonderful?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Stan said:


> Yep, same old story. Motor drive at 5fps at night with no flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arnie shooting all the bad guys without reloading?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

England winning the World Cup.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK I GET THE POINT.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Believe it or not, the best program I've found for increasing the size of pictures whilst maintaining a reasonable degree of quality is Microsoft Powerpoint!

Insert the picture into a Powerpoint slide and then just drag it to the size you want or right-click it and adjust the size properties. Whatever algorithm or mathematics etc. they use to increase the size, it does a good job of smoothing out the edges so as to maintain the quality of the picture. Of course, as others have rightly pointed out, it doesn't actually make the picture better, but it doesn't get all blocky and pixelated in the way some other programs can leave the image after resizing.

Here's the only example I have from my truly crappy camera phone after resizing in Powerpoint:










Oh, and if anyone's wondering, the pic is of Madge Bellamy who was a famous 1920's movie star. Most famous for having huge temper tantrums on set and for shooting her ex-lover. Back in the days when movie stars where proper movie stars


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Believe it or not, the best program I've found for increasing the size of pictures whilst maintaining a reasonable degree of quality is Microsoft Powerpoint!
> 
> Insert the picture into a Powerpoint slide and then just drag it to the size you want or right-click it and adjust the size properties. Whatever algorithm or mathematics etc. they use to increase the size, it does a good job of smoothing out the edges so as to maintain the quality of the picture. Of course, as others have rightly pointed out, it doesn't actually make the picture better, but it doesn't get all blocky and pixelated in the way some other programs can leave the image after resizing.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!

I need Powerpoint then.


----------

